# mixed



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Everyone I have a few black giant and buff orphington hens and 1 black giant and 1 buff orhington and 1 seabright bantam roosters. I would like to hatch some eggs. Would it hurt if the chicks turned out mixed. Dumb question but i am just wondering. It would be a hassle to separate them. Thanks


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Shouldn't hurt them... but they won't come out looking like the purebreds that their parents are (unless you got a black giant pair going on.) They'd be chicken mutts (but that's fine if that's what you're looking for.) Pure breeds are created mostly for consistency purposes. People like animals that consistently have the same looks, temperament, and in the case of chickens meat and egg yields. Also with that one bantam roo it's somewhat unlikely but if he gets one of those girls who knows what size the chicks would end up! Either way good luck.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I have several mutt chickens. They are just as sweet and lay just as often as my purebreds.


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

I love my mutts.. Had a hen hatch 13 last year and they are beautiful birds.


----------



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the replies ill give it a try they should come out as good layers


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

And the mutts are the prettiest!!!


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

I agree! The mutts can be some of the prettiest chickens and each egg that hatches will be a surprise as to what they will end up looking like!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That's just the way to look at it! Isn't nature just wonderful!


----------

